# How to see the clients connected to a TP-Link TD-W8960N



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a TP-Link TD-W8960N Wireless Router. I would like to know what the I.P. addresses of connected clients are (both those connected wirelessly & those connected by Ethernet cable). There are about 6 computers in my network, some have dynamic and others have static I.P. addresses.

I am finding it difficult to navigate the router, and would really appreciate specific instructions on which menus get me to the information that I am interested in.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if they have fixed IPs then thats the IP address
so its only those on DHCP
should be a DHCP table on the router 

i looked at the emulator and cannot see such a table
Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8960N
or in the manual
http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/document/TD-W8960N_V3_User_Guide.pdf

however,

this is a useful program to show devices on the network
Wireless Network Watcher - Show who is connected to your wireless network


----------

